# "Union Made" whiskey flask



## bamaboybottles2 (Nov 14, 2015)

Picked this up in a store today and wasnt expecting anything to be on this one. I flipped it ober and there was this seal/slug plate. It says Union Made G B B A of U S & G. Also says Trade Mark. Wondering about any info on this one. Thanks a lot.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 14, 2015)

Below is a great source for glass manufacturer identification. This time I came up empty. I suggest that you contact David Whitten directly and send him the pictures and he may be able to shed some light. If so, please share with us.      Jimhttp://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 14, 2015)

May be: Gulfport-Biloxi Bottling Association , which became Gulfport Glass Co. in the 1950's.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 14, 2015)

http://rmc.library.cornell.edu/EAD/htmldocs/KCL05142.html


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 15, 2015)

cool info .


----------



## botlguy (Nov 15, 2015)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> http://rmc.library.cornell.edu/EAD/htmldocs/KCL05142.html[/quote]
> 
> I thought that last letter might be a "C" rather than "G".


----------



## cje (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice job Eric, and nice flask Bama.


----------

